# Tornado em Ferreira do Zêzere - 7 de Outubro 2009



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 09:13)

Pessoal aí de Santarém, alguém sabe explicar-nos o que se passou? Está tudo a dizer nas edições das notícias da manhã que houve aí bastantes estragos e inundações (até aí tudo bem ), inclusivo telhados que voaram e árvores caídas.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Out 2009 às 09:35)

*Re: Evento Especial «Isabel»: Litoral Centro - Outubro 2009*

Numa pesquisa da net encontrei isto:



> Mau tempo: Quatro desalojados no concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere
> Lisboa, 07 Out (Lusa) - Quatro pessoas ficaram hoje de madrugada desalojadas na sequência de um mini-tornado que atingiu às 04:42 a freguesia de Beco, concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere, disse à Lusa o Centro de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém.
> Lusa
> 9:22 Quarta-feira, 7 de Out de 2009
> ...


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2009 às 10:32)

Imagem de Radar ás 5h da manhã [ hora do evento 4h42 ]






Estação do IM [ Tomar ]


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 11:59)

Brunomc disse:


> Imagem de Radar ás 5h da manhã [ hora do evento 4h42 ]




A localização é mais a norte do que indicaste na tua imagem.


A nível de radar não se vê grande coisa à hora indicada na notícia, 4:42 (3:42 utc), parece mais interessante cerca de 45 minutos depois com uma linha de instabilidade que poderia gerar um downburst ou uma frente de rajada, mas com os frames de 30 minutos já sabemos que não dá para ver quase nada. Intriga-me também um pouco na notícia saberem a hora e minuto exacto, normalmente nestas coisas é muito raro saberem isso com tal exactidão.

*Animação radar entre as 4:30 e 5:30  (3:30z e 4:30z)*
(Ponto azul)








No satélite talvez já pareça mais interessante, a essa hora a localização coincide com o extremo sudoeste da célula que é a zona clássica de formação de tornados em supercélulas com esta deslocação.

*Animação satélite entre as 4:15 e 5:15  (3:15z e 4:15z)*
(Ponto vermelho)







Nesta altura não temos dados para saber o que foi. Pelo radar não se percebe nada de muito destacado, pelo satélite talvez fosse uma supercélula, mas nunca se pode confirmar uma supercélula por satélite e também não há imagens com pormenores que pudessem esclarecer alguma coisa.


----------



## Manuel Brito (7 Out 2009 às 12:06)

Boas.
Na minha opinião foi algo semelhante ao dia do Martinair em Faro: microburst e consequente downdraft.
Downburst não está fora de questão mas... eu sou muito inexperiente para opinar mas isto é o que penso.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Out 2009 às 14:06)

Eu aqui, a cerca de 12 km em linha recta (segundo o Google Earth) do local, registei *77.7 mm* durante esta madrugada, o vento soprou com alguma intensidade mas nada de extremo, com a rajada máxima a ficar-se pelos *40 km/h*.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Out 2009 às 14:07)

A reportagem da TVI deixou poucas dúvidas sobre o que se passou. Para mim foi claramente um tornado.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/artmedia.html?id=1094032&pagina_actual=1&tipo=2

São ditos alguns disparates na reportagem, como não podia deixar de ser


----------



## psm (7 Out 2009 às 14:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Pelas imagens que se viu na televisão foi um mini tornado e que parece ter-se deslocado 4 km, e repara-se também nos efeitos nos telhados.


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2009 às 14:26)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



psm disse:


> Pelas imagens que se viu na televisão foi um mini tornado e que parece ter-se deslocado 4 km, e repara-se também nos efeitos nos telhados.



Tornado (e não mini), já basta os media 

A mim poucas dúvidas me ficam também, sobretudo pelos cortes nas árvores e violência extrema dos ventos pelo que é relatado...


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2009 às 14:51)

> O mau tempo que se registou na terça-feira à noite e na madrugada desta quarta-feira deixou quatro pessoas desalojadas em Ferreira do Zêzere e provocou inundações em várias cidades do País.
> 
> Portugal em alerta devido a chuva e vento
> 
> ...



DiárioIOL

Mini tornado......enfim


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 15:08)

Vince disse:


> Nesta altura não temos dados para saber o que foi. Pelo radar não se percebe nada de muito destacado, pelo satélite talvez fosse uma supercélula, mas nunca se pode confirmar uma supercélula por satélite e também não há imagens com pormenores que pudessem esclarecer alguma coisa.



Eu bem queria ajudar... A desvendar este caso 

No entanto, a única coisa que encontrei até agora foi esta imagem que, muito infelizmente   é das 02:08 da madrugada.

Tenho a certeza que se houvesse a imagem das 05:08, ajudaria muito mais. Mas a página da imagem está com problemas em actualizá-la. 

De qualquer maneira fica aqui o meu contributo.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 15:47)

Aqui fica uma imagem de Satélite do Sat24 ás 4h e 45 locais


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 16:40)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/atfZJfgt6aJqieACrDIe"]Mau tempo deixa rasto de destruiÃ§Ã£o em Ferreira  - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/vr42FJwyoW5umyQR5EOc"]Mau tempo deixa quatro pessoas sem tecto em Ferrei - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]



Bolas lá para os mini, os tufões e os ciclones.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2009 às 18:16)

*COMUNICADO DO IM*




> *Tornado na região de Ferreira do Zêzere
> 2009-10-07 (IM)*
> 
> Durante a noite e madrugada de dia 7 de Outubro de 2009, no território do Continente, o estado do tempo foi influenciado pela passagem de uma superfície frontal fria de forte actividade, associada a uma depressão localizada a noroeste da Península Ibérica. Na massa de ar quente, instável e bastante húmido, transportado na circulação da referida depressão desenvolveram-se células convectivas, algumas das quais estiveram na origem de fénomenos de vento forte e precipitação intensa observados.
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 18:24)

Vince disse:


> Bolas lá para os mini, os tufões e os ciclones.




Pela dimensão dos estragos não há dúvidas que foi um tornado qual mini qual quê


----------



## thunderboy (7 Out 2009 às 20:13)

tornado


Santarém 85 km north of Santarém, Santarém
Portugal (39.41 N, 8.17 W)
07-10-2009 (Wednesday)   04:42 UTC (+/- 5 min.)


based on: information from an eye-witness report, a report by a weather service, a newspaper report, a report on a website, an eyewitness report of the damage
land use: land      land use where event was first observed: rural area (crops, grassland, both or unknown)
the intensity rating was based on an eyewitness report of the damage.
total event duration: 15 min.
accompanying weather: heavy rain.
direction of movement: SW-NE
damage to property: Roofs blown off homes. trees uprooted
number of people dead: 0
The tornado left 4 people homeless. Their houses were severely damaged. It was raining heavily at the time of the event. A nearby meteorological station reported 25mm of rain in one hour. You can see radar and satellite images taken at the time of the event in the following website (it's in Portuguese but just scroll down and look at the images): http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/tornado- em-ferreira-do-zezere-7-de-outubro-2009-a-3800.html. The two videos near the end of the page show the destruction caused by the tornado.

report status: as received (QC0)

contact: Ricardo [e-mail]


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 20:47)

thunderboy disse:


> Santarém 85 km north of Santarém, Santarém
> Portugal (39.41 N, 8.17 W)
> 07-10-2009 (Wednesday)   04:42 UTC (+/- 5 min.)



Tem um erro na submissão, a hora está mal, foi supostamente às 3:42 UTC, 4:42 locais. Se foi alguém aqui do fórum que submeteu, que proceda à correcção já agora, pode ser um pormenor importante porque o ESSL costuma fazer verificações do que é submetido


----------



## Lightning (7 Out 2009 às 20:59)

Vince disse:


> pode ser um pormenor importante porque o ESSL costuma fazer verificações do que é submetido



Que tipo de verificações costumam fazer? Não percebi o sentido do que disseste.

----------

Estive por mera curiosidade a ver a escala Fujita e os respectivos danos que as várias categorias de tornados podem provocar, e muito sinceramente este evento pareceu-me um F1, senão mesmo um F2. Estou mais confiante nesse do que no F0, já que o F0 é um tornado fraco. E estamos a falar noutro tipo de destruição aqui, telhados arrancados (e não simples telhas fora do sítio), árvores partidas ao meio e algumas mesmo arrancadas pela raiz, etc...

Deixo aqui um breve fundamento para a minha opinião:

"Em redor, uma betoneira, uma fresa e* um carro foram arrastados*, *uma laranjeira arrancada pela raiz, duas dezenas de pinheiros cortados a meio."*

"O estado em que ficou, completamente encharcada, com pedaços do tecto falso caídos, vidros partidos, electrodomésticos danificados, obriga a uma intervenção maior, admite."

"Em Areias, a central fotovoltaica foi também atingida, com várias das estruturas de suporte dos painéis de energia solar retorcidas *e alguns dos pilares arrancados do cimento.*"

"*Árvores, algumas centenárias, literalmente partidas ao meio,* *outras arrancadas pela raiz,* (...) *chapas que voaram centenas de metros, um portão de ferro arrastado,* são partes de um cenário que pontua a paisagem *numa extensão de cerca de quatro quilómetros.*"

Link


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 21:44)

Lightning disse:


> Que tipo de verificações costumam fazer? Não percebi o sentido do que disseste.



O ESSL tem as submissões voluntárias, qualquer um as pode fazer, e como tal, qualquer um também pode submeter informação incorrecta. Num projecto deste tipo tem que existir portanto uma validação por alguém da equipa, mesmo que básica/elementar.

Por exemplo se alguém reporta um Tornado ou outro evento qualquer num determinado local e determinada hora e eles pela análise que fazem encontram o céu limpo nessa altura o report é obviamente recusado   Eles tem vários status, por exemplo este report não foi ainda verificado sequer por eles, diz "as received", outros tem "plausibility check passed", "confirmed", etc. Por isso é que referi que a hora certa pode ser importante para passar na verificação  Embora neste caso o Tornado já esta confirmado por um serviço meteorológico, o IM, mas há muitas submissões que não são confirmadas a esse nível e nem sempre são totalmente credíveis ou acertadas na natureza ou detalhes do evento.


----------



## lsalvador (8 Out 2009 às 13:02)

Fonte : Radio.CidadeTomar.pt


----------



## A.gomes (9 Out 2009 às 01:07)

Bem, por curiosidade, a minha história sobre este evento, que me pregou um grande susto.

O tornado passou a 300 metros da minha casa, apesar de já morar no concelho de Figueiró dos Vinhos, 

Eram 4 horas da manhã quando chegou à minha aldeia e acabou por se dissipar logo de seguida. Na minha aldeia não fez estragos nas casas, excepto numa, mas a floresta já não digo o mesmo, e vou pôr aqui fotografias tiradas logo pela manhã.

Várias chapas de zinco que devem ter vindo no ar, do lugar da Madroeira, ou mais longe...elas cá da minha aldeia não são, e vieram cá ter umas 5 ou 6.. Sobreiros, cerejeiras, pinheiros, tudo arrancado ou partido e árvores algumas de grande porte...

Até as 3:55 fazia trovoada e muita chuva e na altura que passou o tornado parou de chover e trovejar... e o tornado fazia um barulho constante e forte. Ao longe não se percebia bem que era vento, somente quando se aproximou das casas, mas eu  durante os 3 minutos que comecei a ouvir até chegar perto da minha casa tive tempo de me consciencializar que seria um tornado ou algo do género, e só estava a espera de começar a ouvir cair destroços da casa...

Ainda bem que passou ao lado, mas muitas pessoas não tiveram a mesma sorte..

Galeria:

http://img340.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img2812r.jpg


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2009 às 02:48)

Verdadeiramente impressionante, reparei curiosamente na grande quantidade de árvores arrastadas a alguns metros e muitas delas arrancadas quase pela raiz em algumas fotos, pergunto-me se não estaremos a lidar com um possível F2.. muito obrigado pela partilha destas fotos Gomes e muito bem vindo ao nosso Fórum  .


----------



## A.gomes (9 Out 2009 às 08:00)

criz0r disse:


> Verdadeiramente impressionante, reparei curiosamente na grande quantidade de árvores arrastadas a alguns metros e muitas delas arrancadas quase pela raiz em algumas fotos, pergunto-me se não estaremos a lidar com um possível F2.. muito obrigado pela partilha destas fotos Gomes e muito bem vindo ao nosso Fórum  .



bem eu nem me apresentei... mas chamo-me Andre... e o tornado, parou, quando chegou ao vale, vale esse que serve de divisão de concelhos, provocando poucos danos materiais no de Figueiró...já o pouco pinhal da minha avó não diz o mesmo..

e que muito falam, na tv, mas nada em concreto do que se passou, e só mostram uma ou duas casas, que foram destruídas, pois o tornado atravessou uma área densamente habitada..

eu logo coloco aqui o KMl, para verem no google earth, o trajecto que efectuou, e acho que o fenómeno começou por volta das 3 e 40, não confirmo, agora o momento exacto em que chegou à minha aldeia, isso foi 4h da manha,


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2009 às 09:03)

André, começo por dar as boas vindas ao fórum,

E grande obrigado pelo seu testemunho e espantosa contribuição. Ainda ontem confidenciava a várias pessoas que seria tão bom que pudesse aparecer no fórum alguém da zona com fotografias da floresta pois muitas vezes essas são tão ou mais importantes para perceber o fenómeno e sua extensão que as imagens de telhados de algumas casas onde naturalmente a comunicação social se concentra.

Se pudesse construir um kml seria excelente, eu ontem tinha feito um esboço usando apenas nomes de locais que num ou noutro meio de comunicação social ia sendo referido. E o esboço que tinha feito era mais ou menos isto, ou seja, que o trajecto estaria algures dentro desta área que marquei, e que teria cerca de 4-6 km de comprimento e entre 15 a 20 minutos de duração.











Mas isto foi o que deduzi pelo que fui lendo e nada como alguém da zona que tenha percorrido a região para elucidar melhor.

E como referiu, uma das coisas que me impressionou ontem no Google Earth foi que de facto esta zona ser bastante povoada, com muitas pequenas aldeias dispersas. Ainda bem que ninguém se magoou.

Em relação à hora, tem a certeza que foi às 04:00 na sua zona ? É que por notícias anteriores teria sido entre as 4:40 e as 5:00, se pudesse confirmar isso seria importante.

Também arrisco ter sido um F2, muitos estragos F1 mas há uns quantos que são F2


----------



## Lightning (9 Out 2009 às 12:55)

É mesmo pena não termos acesso ao radar Doppler do IM, que é só de uso interno, pois se tivessemos acesso as coisas poderiam ficar mais bem explicadas.

Porque é que o IM não coloca no seu site uma imagem do radar doppler da altura, mesmo que fosse em miniatura, assim já dava para termos uma ideia muito mais detalhada do que realmente se passou... 

Porque não fazem um estudo e referem a duração do tornado, o caminho que percorreu e qual caminho percorreu? (Claro que este estudo iria demorar arrisco mesmo dizer meses a fazer, mas se o publicassem mais tarde seria interessante )

Atenção que não estou a criticar o trabalho de ninguém, estou apenas a dar uma sugestão que poderia eventualmente ajudar não a decifrar este mistério, porque já todos sabemos o que se passou, mas sim que poderia eventualmente ajudar a compreender bem melhor esta situação.


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2009 às 13:01)

As imagens doppler do vento não são disponibilizadas em lado nenhum, mesmo nos EUA só pagando. São um produto já diferente que não é para a população em geral e exige conhecimentos na interpretação do que se vê que nem sempre é fácil como se poderia pensar, sobretudo em situações como as que acontecem muitas vezes em Portugal, de escala muito pequena. Nos EUA o que acontece é produtos públicos fornecerem uma interpretação por software do doopler, ou seja, algoritmos de software que analisam padrões de vento e sugerem a existência de um mesociclone, embora isso também tenha que ser interpretado com cautela devido aos falsos positivos que são frequentes. Mas na Europa penso que mesmo isso não é fornecido em lado nenhum.

Alguns estudos também vai havendo embora circulem apenas na comunidade cientifica. E de qualquer forma não seria em 2 dias que se publicaria um estudo mais alongado sobre o assunto. No Meteored há um membro do fórum que é da AEMET e que mete por vezes uma ou outra imagem doppler em certas situações de tornados ou supercélulas. Talvez um dia isso também possa acontecer por cá pois esta comunidade é diferente do publico em geral e muitos aqui gostariam de ver coisas desse género.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Out 2009 às 21:47)

Boa recolha Gomes. Obrigado pela partilha. As fotos são ilucidativas da violencia do tornado...aquelas árvores cortadas a meio 

Como o Vince disse ainda bem que ninguém ficou ferido.

Gomes, se tiveres mais registos partilha. Obrigado


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2009 às 22:07)

Penso que a tendência aponta para estes eventos muito violentos, mas felizmente muito localizados, ou seja, circunscritos a uma área restrita.

  Um pouco por todo o país, tivemos relatos de grandes perturbações (intensa chuva, vento, trovoada), contrastando com a calma registada noutros locais.

  A ver vamos se no futuro esta tendência se manterá...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2009 às 22:16)

Que destruição, Gomes.
Mas já se tem a certeza se era mesmo um tornado?
A última foto está bestial!!!


----------



## A.gomes (9 Out 2009 às 22:29)

Vince, o trajecto que fixas-te é esse mesmo... só o inicio pelo que a minha mãe me contou é que não foi bem aí, mas sim um pouco mais próximo de Pias, ponte Tabuado, ou algo do género.

Eu não tenho mais fotografias porque eu não tive a consciência dos estragos que fez, saltei da cama, logo que o sol raiou, e comecei a fotografar o local por onde passou ... de referir que estas fotografias são do local onde o fenómeno terminou, pelas 4h em ponto hora de Portugal...

Se me tivesse apercebido da dimensão que teve quando fui ver a zona da Madroeira, aldeia por onde passou antes de descer ao Barroco (Ribeira do Brás), nem levei camera e não vi  junto a estrada telhados muito destelhados, voltei para trás e fui trabalhar...

De salientar que andei uma manhã inteira a dizer ao meu patrão e colegas de trabalho que tinha passado um tornado na minha aldeia e eles não acreditaram... até terem visto as noticias na TV ..lol

Posso também adiantar que a noite estava muito quente, não sei temperaturas, porque eu só vim parar a este fórum por curiosidade sobre este fenómeno, posso dizer que às 9 /10 da noite se viéssemos de calções e t-shirt à rua não tínhamos frio nenhum, por volta da meia noite e meia fui à rua nesse dia, e estava a +/- a mesma temperatura, só que estava uma ligeira brisa e eu moro mesmo ao pé da ribeira.. que tem tendência a ser mais fresco..

Por volta das 3h, 3 e meia, uma violenta trovoada fustigou a região de Tomar, Ferreira, Alvaiázere, para ser mais fácil de se localizarem.

Eu acordei com a trovoada por volta das 3 e 55 pois só me tinha deitado às 3h e pouco e só ouvi dois estrondosos trovões, entre as 3 e 55 e 4, veio chuva forte, mas parava de repente, voltava de repente, logo aí estranhei porque nunca tinha "ouvido" tal coisa na vida porque era com intervalos de 5 a 10 s +/-

Quando comecei a ouvir o barulho estranhei porque nunca tinha ouvido nada igual, parou de chover, pelo menos que eu ouvisse, ao inicio ainda pensei que seria um camião, porque vento forte não é frequente na minha aldeia uma vez que está no fundo dum autêntico barroco, e quando é vento forte tem tendência a "assobiar" para melhor nos entendermos, isto do som durou 3min +/-, 

Mas quando se aproximou mais das casas, e me apercebi que não era camião nenhum, não era vento normal, só me lembrei de um fenómeno excepcional, o que me fez saltar da cama, pôr-me ao lado dela no lado oposto da janela (para em último caso me meter debaixo da cama) porque de noite sem saber o que é não vale a pena fugir para que lado for.. quando ainda seria bem pior e fiquei à espera que começasse a ouvir destroços da casa a cair... mas assim que o vento começou a soprar forte, estoros a bater, isto tudo parou de repente, tudo serenou, não ouvi ninguém a queixar-se e toca a dormir que "amanhã" também é dia...


Já passo por cá para pôr o kml.,,,

E não liguem ao meu português..


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2009 às 22:35)

A.gomes disse:


> e nao liguem ao meu portugues..



 Fizeste uma brilhante e realista descrição do que se passou nesses minutos, A.gomes, parabéns, mas acho que não te expressaste em português.


----------



## A.gomes (9 Out 2009 às 22:58)

Veterano disse:


> Fizeste uma brilhante e realista descrição do que se passou nesses minutos, A.gomes, parabéns, mas acho que não te expressaste em português.



Exactamente... tenho mesmo que pôr aqui o Firefox 3.5 que tem dicionário, e eu corrijo os erros porque participo em vários fóruns, sobre meteorologia é o 1º e como disse foi este fenómeno que me fez vir aqui parar, porque o que se falava na TV foi só sobre uma ou 2 casas que ficaram muito degradadas, na zona de rebalvia, picote, não explica nada, sobre o porquê de se ter formado, este fenómeno eu tenho algumas bases do que aprendi na escola, sobre como se formam, mas não para esclarecer a população, se bem que isto não é algo novo, aqui na zona, pois o meu avô já contava que meados dos anos 40/50 não sei datas, ouve um "ciclone" como os antigos contam.. em que os estragos pelo que contava deviam ser idênticos aos que fez desta vez, ele também já não me o pode confirmar...uma vez que já faleceu...

Por um lado ainda bem que foi de noite, se fosse de dia, penso que não só haveria muitos mais danos materiais, como provavelmente iria haver feridos, 

Já vou cá colocar o kml..


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2009 às 23:05)

Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT* A.gomes*

Muito obrigado pela tua contribuição, as fotos são bem elucidativas da força do tornado
Este tipo de fenómenos tem acontecido com mais frequência em Portugal do que a maioria das pessoas pensam, mas felizmente os danos não têm sido muito significativos, nem têm sido atingidas área urbanas ou com uma grande densidade populacional, onde os danos seriam desastrosos mesmo se fosse apenas um F1...


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2009 às 23:41)

André, obrigado pelo testemunho. E pela confirmação da hora que pelos vistos foi erradamente noticiada. Dei uma pequena revisão ao português das tuas mensagens para se entender melhor a tua invulgar experiência pessoal neste evento e a ver se esse português melhora 
Obrigado novamente pelas fotos e pelo testemunho.


----------



## belem (10 Out 2009 às 01:13)

Grande sorte, termos cá alguém como o André.
Bem vindo André e obrigado pelo fantástico relato!


----------



## A.gomes (10 Out 2009 às 01:54)

Aqui fica o percurso dele, fala-se que começou em porto tabuado... não aparece na imagem, mas depois indo ao google earth e aproximando mais, aparece o nome, o fim tenho a certeza absoluta...


De notar que o tornado não andou literalmente a direito, e a linha não está bem próxima da realidade, em especial na zona de picote, que passou como descrevo, mas sim entre rebalvia e picoina, para facilitar a compreensão..afectando as 2 aldeias..


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2009 às 04:39)

André, sim, o Tornado não andou certamente em linha recta, estas coisas são apenas uma estimativa aproximada por onde andou a ziguezaguear, além de que pelo que li não esteve sempre em contacto com o chão.

Obrigado pelos dados. Há agora coisas que já fazem mais sentido para mim com a tua ajuda. Por exemplo com a tua confirmação da hora as imagens de radar agora já tem lógica, ao contrário da hora inicialmente apontada nas primeiras notícias.






Às 3:30 (2:30utc) a célula estava a SW da zona onde se formou o Tornado, às 4:00 (03:00utc) o núcleo de precipitação (precipition core) estava ligeiramente a nordeste da zona onde afirmas que o Tornado se dissipou. 






Tem bastante lógica pois sendo uma supercélula o tornado estaria encostado ao SW desse core de precipitação pelas 4:00 horas dado o movimento NNE da mesma.


Com os dados estimei que o Tornado se formou mais ou menos pelas 3:40/3:45 e após percorrer cerca de 7 kms (e não 4kms como vem nas notícias) nem sempre em contacto com o chão, dissipou-se pelas 3:55/4:00. A velocidade de deslocação aproximada foi de 50km/h (não confundir com a velocidade do vento gerado pelo tornado). A intensidade provável terá sido de F2, talvez algures entre o limite inferior e o meio da escala F2 Fujitsa. 

Isto claro, nada tem de muito rigoroso ou cientifico, é apenas uma possível estimativa/cenário pelo que analisei.

Nessa noite muitos de nós ainda estávamos acordados e várias pessoas a acompanhar a situação em conferência Skype estavam curiosamente a debater não essa célula que gerou o tornado, mas a que estava um pouco a sudoeste dessa devido à assinatura que tinha no radar.






Se lerem com atenção a nota do IM, em especial este parágrafo:



> Observações do radar Doppler de Coruche/Cruz do Leão permitiram entretanto concluir que, numa região abarcando parte da Estremadura, Ribatejo, Alto Alentejo e Beira Baixa, e durante o período entre as 02:30 e as 07:30 locais, se foram desenvolvendo diversas estruturas convectivas que, pela suas características, poderão ter produzido vento muito forte à sua passagem, à semelhança do que ocorreu na zona de Ferreira do Zêzere.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici.../noticias/textos/tornado_ferreira_zezare.html




É possível que não tenha sido apenas uma supercélula que se formou nessa madrugada


----------



## A.gomes (10 Out 2009 às 08:05)

bem, como não sou nenhum expert na matéria, fui pesquisar no google, sobre as escalas, e pelo que tu indicas-te de 7km, que deve ter sido +/-  a distancia total, o facto de provocar estragos com + de 100 metros de largura...mas também não muito mais entre 200a 300 no máximo dos máximos, deve ter sido então F2

bem e quero também adiantar, que `às 3 e 40 era a hora apontada pelos populares de quando terá começado o fenómeno, mas como não o posso confirmar,

agora uma pergunta, a possibilidade de começar a haver mais fenómenos destes em especial na região ou é tudo meramente aleatório?


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2009 às 12:12)

A.gomes disse:


> agora uma pergunta, a possibilidade de começar a haver mais fenómenos destes em especial na região ou é tudo meramente aleatório?



olá

Poderíamos afirmar que tais eventos são de carácter aleatório, ou melhor ainda, puramente circunstanciais, mas no que diz respeito a situações ocorridas nestes últimos tempos, deduzo que a região da bacia do Tejo ao longo do distrito de Santarém e também boa parte da zona oriental do distrito de Leiria, sejam áreas às quais em situações destas se dê especial atenção.

Atenção, não me baseio em dados concretos e até mesmo oficiais para o afirmar, outros membros o farão se assim o desejarem no sentido de confirmarem ou não, isto apenas vai de encontro ao que por muitas vezes tenho observado em viagens à região centro-norte fazendo o percurso por Torres Novas»Tomar»Ansião e o que tenho verificado é que quando existe uma atmosfera propícia a condições de instabilidade nas suas diversas formas, toda esta região, não raro se destaca como merecedora de atenções!

Claro, se possível e até seria o desejável se esta matéria fosse suficientemente desenvolvida para que até eu pudesse ficar com uma noção mais abrangente sobre se de facto esta região do País possa ser considerada digna da atenção que referi.


----------



## A.gomes (10 Out 2009 às 14:29)

joseoliveira disse:


> olá
> 
> Poderíamos afirmar que tais eventos são de carácter aleatório, ou melhor ainda, puramente circunstanciais, mas no que diz respeito a situações ocorridas nestes últimos tempos, deduzo que a região da bacia do Tejo ao longo do distrito de Santarém e também boa parte da zona oriental do distrito de Leiria, sejam áreas às quais em situações destas se dê especial atenção.
> 
> ...




e que eu perguntei, isso porque se pesquisarmos, um pouco aparece logo uns 2 ou 3 eventos idênticos, todos no distrito de Santarém.. dai a minha pergunta... nao, em concreto no mesmo local, que ai era mais improvável que me sair o euromilhoes, que também e muito improvável uma vez que não jogo...


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2009 às 15:48)

A.gomes disse:


> e que eu perguntei, isso porque se pesquisarmos, um pouco aparece logo uns 2 ou 3 eventos idênticos, todos no distrito de Santarém.. dai a minha pergunta... nao, em concreto no mesmo local, que ai era mais improvável que me sair o euromilhoes, que também e muito improvável uma vez que não jogo...




Os Tornados em Portugal estão bastante bem distribuídos pelo país quase todo incluindo ilhas. 

Por exemplo esta é uma lista desde 2006, onde podem faltar ainda um ou outro.

2006
Cercal do Alentejo 25-02-2006 F2
Peniche 04-04-2006 F1
Porto de Mós 18-10-2006  
Santarém 18-10-2006 
Pernes 18-10-2006 
Oliveira de Azemeis 18-10-2006
Lagoa S.Miguel 18-12-2006


2007
Ribatejo 03-04-2007

2008
Olhão 01-01-2008
Sesimbra 13-03-2008
Alcanena-Amiãis de Baixo (Torres Novas) 09-04-2008 
Póvoa e Meadas (Portalegre) 09-04-2008 
Porto Covo 13-04-2008
Santarém 12-06-2008
São Jorge (Madeira) 21-11-2008

2009
Porto 20-01-2009
Alandroal 09-08-2009
Ferreira do Zêzere 07-10-2009


Mas é mais ou menos senso comum que o eixo Santarém-Alto Alentejo-Beira Baixa é no contexto nacional uma "tornado alley", descontando o claro exagero da afirmação pois não somos propriamente um país de muitos tornados. 

Certas zonas do Alentejo são uma zona de maior instabilidade bruta, com maior numero de descargas anuais, este eixo que referi também tem bastante calor e CAPE embora um pouco menos que o Alentejo, mas na minha opinião tem a vantagem de estar mais exposto a mecanismos de disparo e convergência gerados por frentes ou linhas de instabilidade do que o Alentejo, as próprias serras e montes a oeste (Aire e Candeeiros, etc) deste eixo também ajudam. Tornados F3 como o de 1954 em Castelo Branco ou o F3 de 2008 do distrito de Santarém pertencem a este eixo.
Contudo, na minha opinião no Alentejo há mais tornados do que aqueles que são detectados ou testemunhados devido a possuir vastas zonas com poucas áreas habitadas. E apesar da boa distribuição geral de tornados pelo país, julgo, opinião pessoal, que é neste eixo e partes do Alentejo onde se podem formar os tornados mais fortes.

Quanto a estarem a aumentar de frequência, pessoalmente penso que não, acho que aumenta é a população e distribuição territorial da mesma e ainda a maior visibilidade destes fenómenos, seja no seu testemunho pelas populações, seja por monitorização dado o avanço da tecnologia e meteorologia. Até pode haver mais hoje em dia, ou até menos, mas penso que não existe forma de provar tal coisa dadas as limitações de registos do passado.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2009 às 17:43)

Podíamos criar um mapa onde colocaríamos os locais onde estes fenómenos têm ocorrido nos últimos anos para ser mais fácil compreender a sua distribuição geográfica em Portugal


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2009 às 18:45)

Vince disse:


> Quanto a estarem a aumentar de frequência, pessoalmente penso que não, acho que aumenta é a população e distribuição territorial da mesma e ainda a maior visibilidade destes fenómenos, seja no seu testemunho pelas populações, seja por monitorização dado o avanço da tecnologia e meteorologia. Até pode haver mais hoje em dia, ou até menos, mas penso que não existe forma de provar tal coisa dadas as limitações de registos do passado.



Foi de facto um pormenor que me escapou e ainda bem que foi abordado visto que em muitas áreas a actual maior concentração das populações, para o caso de afirmarmos algo em termos de tendências destas ocorrências, olhar para o passado, sem registos concretos por vezes como resultado de tecnologias obsoletas, é como mandar um tiro no escuro!

Para o bem ou para o mal de tais populações, na ausência de detecção e leitura por meios técnicos avançados, diante de uma verdade nua e crua, a visibilidade destes fenómenos depende das mesmas.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Out 2009 às 20:34)

MSantos disse:


> Podíamos criar um mapa onde colocaríamos os locais onde estes fenómenos têm ocorrido nos últimos anos para ser mais fácil compreender a sua distribuição geográfica em Portugal



Em tempos foi colocado aqui no fórum este mapa com os tornados registados em Portugal até 2004.







Podiamos actualizar este mapa


Relativamente ao tornado da Nazaré em 30-07-2001, os meus colegas não se recordam dessa ocorrência e não consigo encontrar registos nas bibliotecas locais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2009 às 21:03)

Vince disse:


> Os Tornados em Portugal estão bastante bem distribuídos pelo país quase todo incluindo ilhas.
> 
> Por exemplo esta é uma lista desde 2006, onde podem faltar ainda um ou outro.
> 
> ...



Vince, agora este em Olhão no dia de ano novo é que fiquei confuso. http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/tornados-em-portugal-780-10.html neste tópico está uma foto tirada em Olhão mas  a 13 de Janeiro de 2008.


----------



## DRC (11 Out 2009 às 19:47)

Brigantia disse:


> Em tempos foi colocado aqui no fórum este mapa com os tornados registados em Portugal até 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desconhecia que havia ocorrido um tornado aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Alguém me pode dar informações sobre o mesmo?


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Out 2009 às 20:49)

Também desconhecia que tinha ocorrido um tornado em Sintra


----------

